# Need Help on a bedframe



## kirk.b (Sep 16, 2014)

Hi all,
I am trying to re-create the bed frame in the attached picture. What would be the best way to attactch the side. With the wood being so heavy i'm worried not having enough strength in the joint. thanks for your help.


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*Use a tenon on the side rail*

If you make a mortise and tenon joint, tenon on the side rails into the head and foot boards that will be very strong. The tenon can be "blind", not all the way through and visible from the ends OR "through" and therefore visible. A draw bored tenon will be absolutely the strongest joint:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cFcznglU32Q

If disassably is required, and I would assume so if you ever move, then a pinned tenon would be best but having the ability to remove the pins if needed. 










Another way would be to notch the corners on the head and footboards and rest the side rails in the notches, fasten them with lag bolts in counterbored holes and plug the holes with wooden caps.

What you would like to avoid if possible, is having all the weight and stress carried on the fastening system, rather than on the joinery/wood itself. A strong wood joint, whether dry or glued is always better than a screwed together joint. 

Look up wood joints and you will see many methods of joining 2 members at right angles/90 degrees:

https://images.search.yahoo.com/sea...tff1-gl-gen1&va=types+of+wood+joining+methods


----------



## mako1 (Jan 25, 2014)

unless this bed is going to be a permanent fixture in this room and you are never going to move or want a new bed you need to use some mechanical bed rail hardware.Lots of it available online not will not show,You just need to be exact with the placement.


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*you can also ....*

You can make the side, foot and head boards "hollow" by building them from 1 X 6 and other stock glued together. That way it won't be so heavy and will still be very strong. 

I won't disagree with using standard bed frame hardware, If you are comfortable with the design of it. Traditional joinery will require more work, more tools and be more satisfying....JMO. 

Faux beams are used all the time in home decoration where the appearance is of a solid piece of wood is desired. Mitered bevels is one way to make them. Lapped rabbets with a minimum of overhang is another.

A sliding tapered dovetail would be an awesome way to join the side frames to the ends, very traditional and quite a labor intensive method. Then when it's time to disassemble just pop the side rails up and out of the dovetails and you are off to the new location.


----------



## FrankC (Aug 24, 2012)

My guess is that the bed shown is not solid wood but glued up thinner material to give the appearance of a solid beam. If that is the case there would be very simple metal fasteners concealed from view.


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*THat could be, unless it is a custom*

If it's a 1 off custom bed, then maybe not. Regardless I really like the simple design and I'm in need of a bed frame myself. Who knows what may happen.... :blink:


----------



## EdS (Mar 21, 2013)

I made a king size bed from cherry awhile back. I was also concerned about the strength of the joint between the rail and the head/foot boards. I used the hardware shown below because my bed had to be made so that it could be broken down and moved. The advantage of these brackets is that if you cut the mortise just deep enough so that the face of the bracket is flush, (or even just a tad deeper than flush) you get a very tight fit between the rail and the head/footboard and eliminate any sloppy movement. With the large stock you plan to use, you could simply use two sets of brackets per joint vs one. You can cut the mortise with a router and guide, or just use a chisel.
http://www.woodcraft.com/Product/2003269/3200/Bed-Rail-Fastener.aspx


----------



## epicfail48 (Mar 27, 2014)

A mortise and tenon joint will be the strongest, but like its been pointed out, theres no real easy way to disassemble a traditional one. A pinned M&T would work best in that case, but mortise and tenons can be a bit complicated to make if you never have before. Personally, for a balance of strength, dissassemblability and ease of construction, i like dowel joints. With everything glued together a properly constructed dowel joint is nearly as strong as a M&T, and for disassembly what i like doing is replacing one of the dowels with a bolt and sinking a nut in the connecting member. Its how ive put together my workbenches and tool stands. Done right its an extremely rigid joint and ive never had any issues with strength.


----------



## Masterjer (Nov 6, 2012)

Definitely use bed hardware. It's what it was invented for and it works exceptionally well. It's easy to attach and is very sturdy.


----------



## sweet willy (Jul 17, 2013)

My vote goes to... EdS. That is simply on more modern rendition of the way beds have been assembled for many years. It is not only effective and strong but simply by putting weight on them, i.e. mattress and box spring plus the live weight of the users forces the "mating pieces" (no pun intended) tighter. And I also agree with using two sets of brackets on each end.


----------

